# Kernel panic: non riesce a caricare il device con la root

## Bytec0d3

Salve a tutti, è la prima volta che provo la Gentoo e quindi vorrei testarla su virtual machine; per l'installazione ho seguito la guida presente su gentoo.org ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml ) ma al riavvio, seleziono il kernel da grub ma ricevo quasi subito il seguente kernel panic:

```
Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.

VFS: Unable to mount root fs, via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partion:

0b00                   1048575  sr0 driver: sr

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)
```

come detto è la prima volta che cerco di installare Gentoo e non so se questo messaggio di errore possa significare qualcosa oppure niente (se avete bisogno di altri dettagli, magari sull'installazione, chiedete pure  :Very Happy:  io non so quali possano essere rilevanti)

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## devilheart

che filesystem usa la root? hai abilitato il relativo supporto nel kernel

----------

## Bytec0d3

Ext3 e si, sono sicuro di averlo attivato nel kernel

----------

## cloc3

 *Bytec0d3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.
> 
> ...

 

come prima cosa, dovresti togliere l'opzione CONFIG_IP_PNP dal kernel, perché cerca di acaricare il filesystem via nfs, e a te probabilemente non serve.

usa il percorso:

Networking support --> Networking options --> IP: kernel level autoconfiguration 

di make menuconfig.

in secondo luogo, sembra che cerchi di leggere la tua partizione usando il driver sr, che forse non è quello giusto.

----------

## Bytec0d3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Bytec0d3 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.
> 
> ...

 

prima di tutto grazie mille per le risposte  :Very Happy: 

il FS di / è ext3 ed è montato su /dev/sda3 (se non ricordo male)... per quanto riguarda il driver, da dove si seleziona? e come faccio a sapere quale sia quello giusto?

scusate ma come ho detto è la prima volta che faccio una cosa del genere (l'unica distro che ho usato è stata debian e Ubuntu che non sono lontanamente simili a Gentoo come saprete  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Peach

nell'interfaccia di configurazione premi "/" e inserisci CONFIG_IP_PNP, dall'output dovresti poter risalire a dove si trova l'opzione incriminata

----------

## Bytec0d3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> nell'interfaccia di configurazione premi "/" e inserisci CONFIG_IP_PNP, dall'output dovresti poter risalire a dove si trova l'opzione incriminata

 

intendi dall'interfaccia di configurazione del kernel? (per intenderci quella che viene visualizzata con make menuconfig)

----------

## Kernel78

Non hai preso in considerazione genkernel ?

Quando uno è alle prime armi può essere comodo e configurandolo adeguatamente può essere utile anche per l'utente esperto  :Wink: 

Facci un pensierino.

----------

## Bytec0d3

a dir la verità si ma da quello che ho capito genkernel compila con delle impostazioni di default..

si in effetti per uno alle prime armi come me potrebbe anche andare però mi sembra quasi che il ricompilare "perda il suo significato".

Comunque ho fatto come consigliato da Peach ed ecco il risultato (l'ultima riga l'ho incollata perchè mi sembrava inutile mettere due immagini per una sola riga...)

[IMG]http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/4636/screenhpg.th.png[/IMG]

----------

## Bytec0d3

allora ho ricompilato il kernel seguendo il consiglio di cloc3 e in effetti il problema dell NFS non si presenta più....ma l'altro (e quello principale rimane)  :Sad: 

ma non è che il problema sta nei comandi di grub?

io per lanciare il kernel ho inserito questo comando:

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3

e in /dev/sda3 viene montato il FS di /

----------

## cloc3

 *Bytec0d3 wrote:*   

> ma l'altro (e quello principale rimane) 
> 
> ma non è che il problema sta nei comandi di grub?
> 
> 

 

non è detto.

se il dispositivo è sda3, lo dovrebbe vedere.

rimango dell'idea che a scelta del driver sr .

ignoro esattamente quale sia quel driver, ma se si trattasse di un'abbreviazione di sr_mod, sarebbe il driver per i cdrom connessi via sata...

per accedere alla tua partizione, il kernel ha bisogno prima di tutto del driver relativo all'hardware, e precisamente al bus della scheda madre.

conosci questo per rintracciare i driver indispensabili?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Bytec0d3 wrote:*   

> a dir la verità si ma da quello che ho capito genkernel compila con delle impostazioni di default..
> 
> si in effetti per uno alle prime armi come me potrebbe anche andare però mi sembra quasi che il ricompilare "perda il suo significato".
> 
> 

 

tieni conto di due cose:

1) genkernel può anche aprire l'interfaccia che vedi quando dai a mano il make menuconfig quindi se ci tieni puoi comunque personalizzare tutto

2) gentoo non significa indossare un cilicio, la compilazione è un mezzo per raggiungere la libertà non è il fine in se stesso, altrimenti potresti lasciar perdere emerge e installare tutto a manina dai sorgenti  :Wink: 

----------

## Bytec0d3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Bytec0d3 wrote:*   ma l'altro (e quello principale rimane) 
> 
> ma non è che il problema sta nei comandi di grub?
> 
>  
> ...

 

ecco qua il risultato di lscpci -n

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:7190 (rev 01)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:7191 (rev 01)

00:07.0 0601: 8086:7110 (rev 08)

00:07.1 0101: 8086:7111 (rev 01)

00:07.3 0680: 8086:7113 (rev 08)

00:07.7 0880: 15ad:0740 (rev 10)

00:0f.0 0300: 15ad:0405

00:10.0 0100: 1000:0030 (rev 01)

00:11.0 0604: 15ad:0790 (rev 02)

00:15.0 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:15.1 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:15.2 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:15.3 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:15.4 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:15.5 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:15.6 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:15.7 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:16.0 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:16.1 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:16.2 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:16.3 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:16.4 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:16.5 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:16.6 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:16.7 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:17.0 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:17.1 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:17.2 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:17.3 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:17.4 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:17.5 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:17.6 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:17.7 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:18.0 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:18.1 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:18.2 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:18.3 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:18.4 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:18.5 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:18.6 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

00:18.7 0604: 15ad:07a0 (rev 01)

02:00.0 0c03: 8086:7112

02:01.0 0200: 1022:2000 (rev 10)

02:02.0 0401: 1274:1371 (rev 02)

02:03.0 0c03: 15ad:0770

```

come potete notare per queste mie prime prove sto lavorando su VmWare solo che non vedo la voce riguardante l'hard disk (e quindi il corrispettivo driver)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Bytec0d3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come potete notare per queste mie prime prove sto lavorando su VmWare solo che non vedo la voce riguardante l'hard disk (e quindi il corrispettivo driver)  

 

perché no?

mi sembra che a te serva un normalissimo driver ide piix. c'è addirittura la possibilità che il tuo disco venga chiamato hda3, anziché sda3 (ma non ci giuro: gli ultimi kernel hanno introdotto alcune paturnie nominalistiche che non conosco bene).

poi vedo anche la richiesta di un driver mptspi che non so bene cosa sia, ma che compilerei ugualmente built-in (supporto FUSION).

----------

## Scen

 *Bytec0d3 wrote:*   

> come potete notare per queste mie prime prove sto lavorando su VmWare solo che non vedo la voce riguardante l'hard disk (e quindi il corrispettivo driver)  

 

Se stai lavorando su VMWare, allora fai così:

cambia la configurazione della macchina virtuale relativamente al controller SCSI, mettendo "BusLogic" invece che "LSI Logic"

Abilita il support al controller SCSI di BusLogic nel kernel:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    SCSI device support  --->

        [*] SCSI low-level drivers  --->

            <*>   BusLogic SCSI support

```

----------

## Bytec0d3

Grazie veramente per il supporto che mi state dando, siete molto gentili.

Scen ho guardato nelle impostazioni di vmware, relativo all'hard disk ma ho solo la possibilità di settare IDE o SCSI (utilizzo vmware fusion 2.0.1)

----------

## Scen

 *Bytec0d3 wrote:*   

> Scen ho guardato nelle impostazioni di vmware, relativo all'hard disk ma ho solo la possibilità di settare IDE o SCSI (utilizzo vmware fusion 2.0.1)

 

Ahhhh ok, e allora, visto che dal tuo  lspci -n salta fuori

```

...

80867111   Yes   Intel Corporation   82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE   piix   v2.6.25-

...

10000030   Yes   LSI Logic / Symbios Logic   53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI   mptspi   v2.6.25-

...

```

assicurati di compilare built-in le seguenti opzioni del kernel:

se scegli IDE

```

Device Drivers  --->

    <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

        <*>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

```

se scegli SCSI

```

Device Drivers  --->

    [*] Fusion MPT device support  --->

        <*>   Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI

```

----------

## Bytec0d3

avevo già provato a compilare il kernel con quelle due opzioni ma nulla  :Sad: 

cmq mi sono scaricato VirtualBox che a prima vista è più configurabile di vmware fusion e riproverò con quello.

Aggiornamenti a stasera  :Very Happy: 

----------

